# Anyone Else still waiting???



## appleaddict (Jul 25, 2008)

OK so July 11th, I purchased an 8gb black iphone from rogers website. I'm still waiting for arrival and no one at rogers can give me a straight answer as to status. is it sent? yes or no? just wait till friday and see if it shows up. What is up with that??? anyone else having this pain???tptptptp


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

wtf 14 days and nothing, thats brutal.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

My Unlce had an issue with Rogers. He filled out all of his stuff on July 11th in store. He didn't receive anything and he called Rogers to confirm. Turns out nothing had been done. I would call and raise some hell. They usually respond well to upset customers.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

I ordered a black 16GB on the phone with a Rogers CSR on the 14th. I called a few days ago to see what the status was and they said they still had no stock of 16GB black iPhones but I'm "in the queue". I'm going to call again today and see if I can pick one up in person at a Rogers store instead. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I ordered a black 16GB on Tuesday, July 15 by phone and got it delivered on Tuesday, July 22. I would definitely call and raise some hell.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I ordered on on July 17 and still waiting...they told me there is no stock, it's on back order.
What I dont understand is when I called before to order one they said it was out of stock, and when it's out they don't even see it on their system.

Ok fine, so my question is this, when it is in stock and I place my order, why dont they take the one in stock and put my name on it and ship it out...why am I waiting?


----------



## Suge (Oct 29, 2007)

i thought this thread would be about people who were holding out on not getting the iphone lol


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm going to get a blackberry bold, which after a year of having the iphone, seems to be more my style. And now they're supposed to sync with itunes, so..

I'll report back. They're supposed to be released any day now via Rogers.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

I ordered on the 22nd and they have no number in their system yet. But I've called a couple of times and they tell me they've indeed put the order in. So looks like I'm in for a long wait (16G Black).

I've heard that stores around here (Victoria) are getting shipments with a few phones every few days or so. I was told that if I find one at a store, I can buy it there and then just cancel my order on-line.


----------



## yiruqi (Jul 25, 2008)

ordered 16GB white over phone on Jul 18. Called in this morning to check status. I was told there was no stock, and i had to wait till next week. 20 minutes later, my wife called, iPhone was delivered, we got it.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I just called now and they told me that my order has been processed and UPS is picking up at 8pm tonight, sooooo looks like Monday, Tuesday at the latest I'll be getting it.  

no tracking number yet....not until UPS picks up they told me.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

bmovie, which model did you order?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I ordered the 16Gb black model on July 17.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just called again, I should have a tracking number on Monday.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

I ordered twice on the phone. Twice the orders got cancelled. I was told they were cancelled because they ran out of stock. sucks


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

I ordered the black 16gb iPhone on July 17th and after calling Rogers today, I found out that it should be here Monday or Tuesday! I also got a tracking number from them.

Man, I'm so relieved! I was thinking that I wouldn't get before I go out of town on Friday. Well, I guess there's still a chance I might not get it in time but... I'll try to be optimistic. lol



Zer0tails said:


> I ordered twice on the phone. Twice the orders got cancelled. I was told they were cancelled because they ran out of stock. sucks


Just because the iPhone wasn't in stock doesn't mean that the order should be cancelled.  I would phone them up and bitch about it if I were you... that's just not right.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Delroy666 said:


> Just called again, I should have a tracking number on Monday.


Yeah I should be getting my tracking number on monday as well, since UPS doesn't work on the weekends.

Which is kind of weird since I think it should be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't get it. If it's out of stock how are you guys getting it. And yea i figured that if it's out of stock i would just be put in queue. I'm a bit wary about the customer reps i spoke to..I wonder if they actually know what's going on..oh wells Maybe i think i'm just unlucky or Rogers has something against new subscribers.  I'm going to try ordering once more tomorrow. I'll try once more tomorrow..


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Zer0tails said:


> i don't get it. If it's out of stock how are you guys getting it. And yea i figured that if it's out of stock i would just be put in queue. I'm a bit wary about the customer reps i spoke to..I wonder if they actually know what's going on..oh wells Maybe i think i'm just unlucky or Rogers has something against new subscribers.  I'm going to try ordering once more tomorrow. I'll try once more tomorrow..


this is how it worked for me, I called on july 16th to order one, they told me that it was sold out and I couldnt get one...I said ok how about ordering me one and I'll wait until your stocks are in....she told me that when their system shows out of stock, they dont even see it to even click on it. 
I called the next day and they saw on their system that there were a few in so I jumped to put in an order, that's how I mananged to get one.

But I do have a belief that they purposely tell hardware upgrade people that they're sold out and only sell to NEW subscribers (they make more money on these people)

So all I can say is keep calling and even if they show some stock you will be able to place an order.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

I just tried entering my phone number as the Shipment Reference on the UPS tracking web page and it worked - 'Billing Information Received'.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Delroy666 said:


> I just tried entering my phone number as the Shipment Reference on the UPS tracking web page and it worked - 'Billing Information Received'.


WOW I didn't know you can do this...I just did it as well and there it was my tracking number. 

Ok, now I know I'll get this on Monday.

wonder if I can pick this up on the weekend?


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> i don't get it. If it's out of stock how are you guys getting it. And yea i figured that if it's out of stock i would just be put in queue. I'm a bit wary about the customer reps i spoke to..I wonder if they actually know what's going on..oh wells Maybe i think i'm just unlucky or Rogers has something against new subscribers.  I'm going to try ordering once more tomorrow. I'll try once more tomorrow..


When I ordered on Thursday, the rep told me they had just gotten a shipment in that day. So maybe that's why I was able to be put in queue?

If you're a brand new subscriber, try going to their website and ordering the iPhone that way. It seems like it's more of a guaranteed way to get an order in, since you don't have to deal directly with any people. Plus, no waiting on hold and listening to that horrible, horrible muzak.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

urufudo said:


> When I ordered on Thursday, the rep told me they had just gotten a shipment in that day. So maybe that's why I was able to be put in queue?
> 
> If you're a brand new subscriber, try going to their website and ordering the iPhone that way. It seems like it's more of a guaranteed way to get an order in, since you don't have to deal directly with any people. Plus, no waiting on hold and listening to that horrible, horrible muzak.


thanks for the advice. The problem with ordering off the website is that I won't be able to get the $30 for 6GB data offer. When I called to order the other day, I was told they had brand new stock as well. Not sure what to do anymore..try on the phone..or just try the stores..


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a new Rogers customer - ordered the 16GB white version over the phone last Saturday (July 19). I was told 10 business days. UPS showed up on Wednesday the 23rd. Not too shabby!

Skinner


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

bmovie said:


> wonder if I can pick this up on the weekend?


No, you can't. Yeah, I feel your anxiety. I was in the same situation 1 week ago. UPS has to make the first attempt to deliver your iPhone, if that fails then you can call in to arrange a pick up. UPS depot's location is arround Steels and Jane.


----------



## Cabral (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello,
I got this from a Fido CSR today when asking for my tracking number, because the order was processed on the 16th
when the 8gb were out of stock,those order are being shipped from Apple
in Cali. You should see it this Wednesday or so, sorry we can't help you with
a tracking number. Has anyone hear this?
Thanks


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Skinner said:


> I'm a new Rogers customer - ordered the 16GB white version over the phone last Saturday (July 19). I was told 10 business days. UPS showed up on Wednesday the 23rd. Not too shabby!
> 
> Skinner



See I knew it...they ship them faster to NEW customers instead of loyal hardware upgrade customers!!!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bmovie said:


> See I knew it...they ship them faster to NEW customers instead of loyal hardware upgrade customers!!!!!


Realizing that this doesn't help, you may wish to expand your statistical sample group size beyond "several"


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

I did 'wait' for my iPhone, but only until a local dealer had them in stock and could reserve me one. I tried to order online on July 11th, but to no avail. The Rogers site was severely hammered. So after giving up on doing an online order, I attempted a phone order, again with no success due to 'on hold' waiting time.

Finally I just called a few local dealers who put me on their 'customer appreciation list'. I got mine on Wed. July 16th with no waiting in line or anything. They even called me to book an appointment once the iPhone I wanted was in stock (16 GB black).

If you are seriously willing to wait, call a few local Rogers dealers and get put on their waiting list. If you're lucky like me, they'll hold true to their promise and call you when your phone is available rather than selling it to the next customer that walks into the store wanting one.


----------



## jimmyjjames (Jul 27, 2008)

*I ordered mine July 11th - still no iPhone what a mess!*

Ordered mine July 11th over the phone at 9am...they said it would be shipping that day and UPS would be able to give me updates. True enough UPS tracking worked showed delivery on the 14th. Received the box...opened it up and there was a Samsung. Called Fido immediately. "Well that is too bad we are sold out, you may receive one in the next 30 days we will put you on the waitlist, the phone you have received is equal to the iPhone so enjoy it, unfortunately it is not our fault you received the wrong phone " - Carol the CSR supervisor. Seriously!! Really I am supposed to know they would make a mistake and send me the wrong phone so it is my fault. I called back and spoke to her supervisor...and I am still waiting. Nice to know that Fido cannot figure out how to send a simple package to a customer.

By the way I am an existing Fido customer for over 6 years...I am beginning to wonder if they did this intentionally after speaking with some friends who experienced similar problems of either being told the phone was on the way and then nothing arriving or receiving the wrong phone.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Realizing that this doesn't help, you may wish to expand your statistical sample group size beyond "several"


This was meant in jest.....but on a similar note, a friend at work tried to order one last week from Rogers, when they asked for his telephone number (like they do at the begining) he ignored the question and told them he is interested in the iPhone.

and asked if there we any in stock, they told him they had a few 8Gb and several 16Gb. so he said he would like to order one, they asked him if he was a new customer and he replied no, he would like to do a hardware upgrade, then the guy on the phone put him on hold and came back to tell him that they were out of stock on the phones, to which my friend told him, "you just told me you had several of them!" needless to say he got into a heated argument....to make a long story short it seemed to him that they're holding the phones for NEW subscribing customers first.


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have order my 16G on July 17, and received it on 22nd, but I have called in rogers couple of time and asked for UPS tracking number. I was told that starting July 19th iPhone orders are on back order, anyways it shouldn't take that long. Did you call in? 




appleaddict said:


> OK so July 11th, I purchased an 8gb black iphone from rogers website. I'm still waiting for arrival and no one at rogers can give me a straight answer as to status. is it sent? yes or no? just wait till friday and see if it shows up. What is up with that??? anyone else having this pain???tptptptp


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

The Blackberry Bold is out Tuesday, and I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Just got my iPhone today!

So the wait is over for me....


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lucky you. Since I'm in Ottawa, it'll take a little longer. It left Concord, ON this morning though, and UPS says the expected delivery date is today, so we'll see...


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Picked mine up at the UPS depot this morning. It's sitting next to me on my desk as we speak, still in the box. I'm anxiously awaiting the unboxing tonight at home!

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## kaycee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Still waitin'*

I ordered a Black 16GB online on July 14th.

Called last Wednesday, girl I talked to said it looked like it was going to go out the next day, but nothing showed.

Called this morning, told it was on back-order. It will be a week to 10 days before I see it.

boohoo


----------



## appleaddict (Jul 25, 2008)

bmovie said:


> Just got my iPhone today!
> 
> So the wait is over for me....


When did you put your order in?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

appleaddict said:


> When did you put your order in?


I ordered it on July 17th, and yes mine is sitting next to me on my desk, waiting to get home...wife is shaking her head how I'm acting like the kids when they get a gift.


----------



## appleaddict (Jul 25, 2008)

bmovie said:


> I ordered it on July 17th, and yes mine is sitting next to me on my desk, waiting to get home...wife is shaking her head how I'm acting like the kids when they get a gift.


I would be acting the same way if I received mine. I've been waiting since July 11th and still no sign. 

Good on ya though. Enjoy


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

appleaddict said:


> I would be acting the same way if I received mine. I've been waiting since July 11th and still no sign.
> 
> Good on ya though. Enjoy


How is this possible? Has your order been processed yet? Are you with Rogers or Fido?


----------



## appleaddict (Jul 25, 2008)

bmovie said:


> How is this possible? Has your order been processed yet? Are you with Rogers or Fido?


I am still with telus. Wanted the iphone so I was going to kill my telus account and switch.

This has just turned into a bad joke for me. I'm supposed to get a call tomorrow from a rogers rep that will see if I have received it. If not they will place the order in again. With all the gonigs on I'm really not sure if I want to deal with these guys. I want an iphone but I also want and expect decent customer service.


----------



## kaycee (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm with telus too. Asked rogers to transfer my number. Wonder if there is any connection, both our orders are taking way too long to fulfill.

Buggers even took the liberty of charging my credit card, so they've made their money, and I've seen nothing.

Nice introduction for a new customer.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

kaycee said:


> I'm with telus too. Asked rogers to transfer my number. Wonder if there is any connection, both our orders are taking way too long to fulfill.
> 
> Buggers even took the liberty of charging my credit card, so they've made their money, and I've seen nothing.
> 
> Nice introduction for a new customer.


if they charged your credit card that means that your order has been processed and it should have been shipped....something is messed up with that.
I would keep calling them!


----------



## pelayoh (Feb 10, 2008)

appleaddict said:


> I am still with telus. Wanted the iphone so I was going to kill my telus account and switch.
> 
> This has just turned into a bad joke for me. I'm supposed to get a call tomorrow from a rogers rep that will see if I have received it. If not they will place the order in again. With all the gonigs on I'm really not sure if I want to deal with these guys. I want an iphone but I also want and expect decent customer service.


Just to chime in - I ordered by phone on morning of day 2 with Fido, 16 gig black... (I'm with Telus too, but I don't think that has anything to do with it, b/c the number transfer process has not been initiated in any way..)

Still nothing, no tracking number, nothing...

For those who chime in on this thread, please mention if you're Fido or Rogers -- b/c to me it's looking like Rogers has been shipping faster than Fido... has anyone had a 16 gig black phone order with Fido fulfilled?


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered a 16GB black on the 20th, and everyday I call they give me a new date or range of dates. Now they tell me it will be deliverd before August 15th. Anyone else having difficulties getting a straight answer from Fido?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

My brother in-law is with Fido, he ordered the iPhone on the 11th or sometime that weekend, he got his phone last week.
He is an existing Fido customer, he just did a hardware upgrade and also used his Fido dollars.
Nice eh?


----------



## Yanik (Apr 13, 2005)

_wb_ said:


> I ordered a 16GB black on the 20th, and everyday I call they give me a new date or range of dates. Now they tell me it will be deliverd before August 15th. Anyone else having difficulties getting a straight answer from Fido?


Ordered a black 16GB on 21st and was told delivery would be before August 1st. I called today to check up and was told that the date has now moved to August 16th. When I ask why I was told August 1st last week, the rep just said "the date must have been August 1st last week, now it's August 16th". Why I asked why I wasn't at least notified of the date change, I got no answer.

My feeling is it's not entirely their fault. They seem to be waiting for shipments that sure never come in.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

appleaddict said:


> I am still with telus. Wanted the iphone so I was going to kill my telus account and switch.
> 
> This has just turned into a bad joke for me. I'm supposed to get a call tomorrow from a rogers rep that will see if I have received it. If not they will place the order in again. With all the gonigs on I'm really not sure if I want to deal with these guys. I want an iphone but I also want and expect decent customer service.





kaycee said:


> I'm with telus too. Asked rogers to transfer my number. Wonder if there is any connection, both our orders are taking way too long to fulfill.
> 
> Buggers even took the liberty of charging my credit card, so they've made their money, and I've seen nothing.
> 
> Nice introduction for a new customer.


Very disheartening... I'll try and make this short (but won't succeed). I was a Cantel customer before they became Rogers. I signed up with Cantel because my employer at the time had a corporate deal. This was an old in-car 3 watt cell phone, not the lovely portables we have today.

When I left that employer after 5.5 years, Cantel proceeded to mess up my bill on many occasions. As I no longer needed an in-car phone (new job was at one site only), I eventually cancelled after about 6 years of loyalty.

I then moved to Telus who I've been with for the last 11 years. I've upgraded my phone through Telus about 5 times, and overall they've treated me well. When news broke about the iPhone 3G being available in Canada I was certain I would take the poison pill and switch back to Rogers.

As stated earlier in the thread, I tried ordering online and via phone, but launch day just wasn't in the cards. Instead I put my name on a wait-list with a local dealer. Once it arrived (July 16th) I initiated a number port from Telus to Rogers.

I was told the number port would take up to a week to process so I was assigned a temporary number. I accepted the short term confusion hoping to see my Telus cell phone go 'dead' one day. 

A week later and both phones are still working, each with their respective numbers. I called Rogers to find out what was going on and the long and short of it is the number port service was flooded on launch day, causing a loss of numerous port requests (and apparently, impending orders).

After reading that AppleAddict and Kaycee both have similar circumstances, I fear the worst. If Rogers can't keep track of its orders and even win over new (or returning) clients, who knows what the future holds with respect to billing errors?

I hope I'm wrong and that any remaining Telus/Bell converts have better luck. Even more so, I'll be scrutinizing my bill to the nth degree!  I love my iPhone, I just wish we had an alternative to Rogers/Fido in Canada.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

As long as Rogers keeps doing business the way it has been, you will, young Jedi, you will.


----------



## cheddar11 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Got mine next day! but after some bitching*

So I got my 8gb iphone in store during the first week. My girlfriend then wanted one, so I phoned up on the 19th to see if they had any. After being on hold for 5 mins, I was told they had some. I ordered one and told them to duplicate the plan I have on my phone. They girl asked if I wanted it billed to my account and said sure.

So here is where this gets interesting - on the 23rd i phoned to check status b/c i still hadn't received shipping conf via email. The guy told me the order wasn't process b/c my account was under 3 months old and they needed a credit card. The first girl never informed me of that or contacted me to tell me otherwise. I was pissed and raised some hell. The guy gave me a $50 credit and re-processed my order but didn't know if they had any in stock.

I phoned back later that day to raise hell again and another guy was pretty helpful and apologized for everything and even though I wasn't happy, I accepted the situation.

Soooo, they next day (24th) the FIRST girl i placed the order with phoned me and had the nerve to tell me my credit card was invaild! I informed her that she never asked for a card # and that I have handled the situation and pretty much hung up on her. I immediately phoned back and talked to a supervisor and bitched about the poor service. He was helpful but couldn't tell me when it would ship.

anyways, the iphone showed up at my workplace the next morning @ 10:00. They had shipped it overnight!! So, it pays to raise hell and leads me to believe that Rogers may be holding back phones to increase demand as no one, in store or on the phone, knows how many are available or when new ones are shipped.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

On launch day I went into the Wireless Wave store in Oakville around 3 p.m. and asked about stock. They had just received an extra shipment of 16 Gb White but for Fido (I have been on Rogers for about a year but not on a contract). I held off but I started thinking about going with Fido over Rogers. I had a business trip to Boulder the week after launch and while away did my research about Fido.

Decided that it would be a good move to switch and started looking around for phones last week. Found that the Fido Store in St. Catherines had them in stock on Friday so I made the little drive (about 40 minutes from Oakville) and picked it up. It was actually a kiosk, but the staff were very helpful, kinda knowledgeable (I had to tell them that there is a US roaming package) and I had my phone in my hand in about 15 minutes. 

Here's where it got a little interesting. I had them move my number from Rogers and they told me that it might take a little while so they issued me a temporary number. This was around 3 p.m. in the afternoon. The temporary number never worked, my Rogers number continued to work in my 1st Gen iPhone (which I still had with me). I continued to check and it was around 11:45 p.m. that night that I was checking and the service on the old iPhone went to 'No Service' and a few seconds later the new iPhone buzzed with a text message telling me that the number had been successfully ported over. 

I love online/telephone ordering for many things, but there are times like this that if you do a bit of leg work and go into a store directly, you might get better results. Yes it took a couple of hours to drive to St. Catherines and back, but it was a nice afternoon and it was certainly more relaxing that being on hold with Rogers/Fido's telephone systems.


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*You really have to love apple.*

While I wait for my iphone. 

I really have to appreciate the Apple handles there business in terms of Online purchases and such.

They offer up estimated ship dates and give you idea when to expect the purchase.

Dealing with the customers through email notifications and tracking numbers, and notifications when the items you bought are shipped.

I understand that Rogers is dealing with a higher demand and limited supply. But taking a page from Apple in terms of online customer service, would make them look a lot better.

Plus it saves individuals like ourselves from calling every few days to get info on our purchase. And "estimated" arrival dates.

But thats just me......I love how the Apple store handles their business, and if I purchased the phone through them. I'd have better sense of when my phone would arrive.


----------



## kaycee (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I guess the Internet gods heard my cries of anguish. I'm posting this from my iPhone after a 14 day wait. 

There is hope.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

kaycee said:


> Well I guess the Internet gods heard my cries of anguish. I'm posting this from my iPhone after a 14 day wait.
> 
> There is hope.


congrats!!!! I only had to wait 7 business days...which is not bad


----------



## jimmyjjames (Jul 27, 2008)

*Fido are buffoons*

I ordered a 16 gig white phone July 11th 9 am Eastern. As I posted earlier I was sent the absolute wrong phone...a samsung. I am still waiting. I was told to go to a Fido outlet. They wouldn't sell to me as I was not a new customer. I called fido back asked them when will they be able to rectify the whole mess. I was told likely before the end of the week. That was last week. When nothing appeared I called, they told me before August 1st. Ten minutes ago I get a phone call from a Fido supervisor telling me there will be no 16 gig phones until August 22nd. This is a joke. I have been a fido customer for more than 5 years now and all I want to do is replace my old crappy phone with something that I want. Now I am just considering walking away all together. No phone is better than a Fido serviced/ Rogers serviced iPhone. Sorry Apple, but I will wait for however many years it takes for another provider to come in that can use your phone in Canada. Nothing is worth this aggravation. I can understand if I ordered it and they ran out of stock and didn't send me the bloody Samsung, but having to go through getting the Samsung back to them, then as they can only acknowledge the phone as being a trade in, not an error on their part. I have to wait with the folks that purchased after me. They just agreed today to remove the iPhone charge from my account until they fulfill the order. 

If you are thinking of going to Fido or Rogers think of whether it is worth the aggravation. Neither outfit can do anything right and their staff have no clue.

Come on Fido, spend less time genetically engineering a dog that has two heads and spend more time on helping your customers.


----------



## appleaddict (Jul 25, 2008)

*Say Bye!!!*

Well I wanted one just as anyone else. Yes I wanted and still want an iphone 3g but rogers screwed me for the last time today. 

I did an online order on the 11th of July and since have not received a straight answer. Since then I had talked to several rogers reps each giving a different take. Anyway I finally and patiently waited for a call back today from a rep. She admitted that the rogers servers were swamped that day and many orders were lost. She stated that she was calling to redo the order. I think it was really good of her to be doing so, and really I would not have wanted to be in her shoes. But I had had enough of the games, lies, fluff, hangups, holds and other **** poor service that I said. Sorry no. I'm done. I want the iphone but I want someone that will step to the plate. I am still a telus customer and at the end of the day really could not justify jumping ship. Sure there service sucks but why jump from one sinking ship to another.

Good luck to everyone else and enjoy that iphone3g.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

appleaddict said:


> Well I wanted one just as anyone else. Yes I wanted and still want an iphone 3g but rogers screwed me for the last time today.
> 
> I did an online order on the 11th of July and since have not received a straight answer. Since then I had talked to several rogers reps each giving a different take. Anyway I finally and patiently waited for a call back today from a rep. She admitted that the rogers servers were swamped that day and many orders were lost. She stated that she was calling to redo the order. I think it was really good of her to be doing so, and really I would not have wanted to be in her shoes. But I had had enough of the games, lies, fluff, hangups, holds and other **** poor service that I said. Sorry no. I'm done. I want the iphone but I want someone that will step to the plate. I am still a telus customer and at the end of the day really could not justify jumping ship. Sure there service sucks but why jump from one sinking ship to another.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and enjoy that iphone3g.


Rogers is locking people in to 3 years terms because they know the market is going to open up big time. You were smart to hold off.


----------



## jimmyjjames (Jul 27, 2008)

appleaddict said:


> Well I wanted one just as anyone else. Yes I wanted and still want an iphone 3g but rogers screwed me for the last time today.
> 
> I did an online order on the 11th of July and since have not received a straight answer. Since then I had talked to several rogers reps each giving a different take. Anyway I finally and patiently waited for a call back today from a rep. She admitted that the rogers servers were swamped that day and many orders were lost. She stated that she was calling to redo the order. I think it was really good of her to be doing so, and really I would not have wanted to be in her shoes. But I had had enough of the games, lies, fluff, hangups, holds and other **** poor service that I said. Sorry no. I'm done. I want the iphone but I want someone that will step to the plate. I am still a telus customer and at the end of the day really could not justify jumping ship. Sure there service sucks but why jump from one sinking ship to another.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and enjoy that iphone3g.


I am about to cut strings with Fido myself. The dog folks are too busy wagging their tails to rectify their mistakes. I have had no problems with Fido up until I tried to buy a new handset from them. They couldn't manage to send the right phone, now I am waiting on a backorder. I can't believe when I called them to tell them of the mistake the first reaction I got from a supervisor was "it wasn't our fault". I don't care about fault fix your mistake. 

They tell me first off that the phone will be sent out the week of the 21st, nothing, then the week of the 28th, nothing, now I am being told that I won't get on until August 22nd or later. It took 3 phone calls to get them to remove the charges for both the phone I didn't want and the phone they cannot deliver. 

What a joke! Sure the phone is popular...not my problem, they made the mistake not me they should be working to get a new phone. They told me last week to try a Fido store and get the store to give me one. That would be fine if the three stores I tried would sell to Fido customer. They all wanted to make a deal with a new client and were reserving the iPhones for new sign ups. 

I give up...I am going to hang up my mobile and not bother with it. This is useless. Maybe in a couple years there will be another provider in Canada with some customer service.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

appleaddict I know exactly how you feel.
My order was "lost" as well.
I'm leaning towards waiting a bit as well.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I have said right from January of last year when Apple announced it was going to be GSM that "let's see how badly Rogers can screw this up". 

If anyone follows Macrumors, they have described the process in the States at the Apple stores. I'm sure that there have been some hiccups but it appears to be much more customer friendly.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

after 2 lost orders and still waiting on my third. If this 3rd time gets cancelled again or if i only get the phone in September, I'm following appleaddict and canceling too.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> Rogers is locking people in to 3 years terms because they know the market is going to open up big time. You were smart to hold off.


Yeah but that wont happen to it's full extent for another 2-3 years...by then my contract will be over with rogers and 30Gb iPhone will be out


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

wow, after all the "lost orders" some people have experienced, i'm worried.

i just purchased mine over the phone on the 24th and called again on the 25th to re-confirm, but i'm still worried as my fido dollars haven't gone back to 0 yet (i used the dollars towards the purchase).

are we somehow going to get confirmation? or do we have to keep calling in--in hopes that we'll one day receive the phone?


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

UPS delivered my 16GB black iPhone 3G (from Rogers) today, 11 business days after I ordered it. I popped in my SIM, synced with iTunes, and everything seemed to be working okay - WiFi, incoming/outgoing calls, movies, apps... until I tried to access the internet over EDGE - "Could not activate cellular data network: You are not subscribed to a cellular data service." D'oh! I called Rogers tech support and after being on hold for about an hour, they reset my account (or something like that) and now it's working. 

Despite having to deal with Rogers, after owning an unlocked 1st-gen iPhone for the last 6 months, it's nice to have a 'legitimate' phone with a data plan and warranty.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

I had forgotten to check the warranty info.
Is it one year? So you're responsible for any repairs during the second and third years of your contract?


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

gennybeans said:


> wow, after all the "lost orders" some people have experienced, i'm worried.
> 
> i just purchased mine over the phone on the 24th and called again on the 25th to re-confirm, but i'm still worried as my fido dollars haven't gone back to 0 yet (i used the dollars towards the purchase).
> 
> are we somehow going to get confirmation? or do we have to keep calling in--in hopes that we'll one day receive the phone?


That is also my concern. I also ordered mine on the 24th from Rogers and was given no way to confirm, no tracking number. I was also told I wouldn't be informed as to when it ships, aside from calling to find out.

It would seem (via my online profile) I am now subscribed to the 6GB Data Plan, and am being updated to a new voice plan, but no sign or indication that I've added the iPhone.

Add to that the element of UPS and who knows.


----------



## pelayoh (Feb 10, 2008)

pelayoh said:


> Just to chime in - I ordered by phone on morning of day 2 with Fido, 16 gig black... (I'm with Telus too, but I don't think that has anything to do with it, b/c the number transfer process has not been initiated in any way..)
> 
> Still nothing, no tracking number, nothing...
> 
> For those who chime in on this thread, please mention if you're Fido or Rogers -- b/c to me it's looking like Rogers has been shipping faster than Fido... has anyone had a 16 gig black phone order with Fido fulfilled?


Finally, 17 days later, a tracking number... 

... having this thing in my hands will make me forget all the hold-times, and conflicting cockamamie stories Fido's been giving me, right? Right?!?


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Here's what happened to me....*



michaelg said:


> That is also my concern. I also ordered mine on the 24th from Rogers and was given no way to confirm, no tracking number. I was also told I wouldn't be informed as to when it ships, aside from calling to find out.
> 
> It would seem (via my online profile) I am now subscribed to the 6GB Data Plan, and am being updated to a new voice plan, but no sign or indication that I've added the iPhone.
> 
> Add to that the element of UPS and who knows.


Ordered mine on the 18th, i am an existing costumer and I was eligible for the upgrade. Done. SOLD! Told me 3-5 business days, if stock was available (it was at the time I placed the order). 10- 15 days if stock was not.

Called rogers on the 22nd, to see about a tracking number, my order was not processed yet. "No stock available." I asked why I was informed there was stock available, the rep said stock is moving so quickly it is not 100% guarenteed you'll get a phone at the time of order.

So I asked "when should I expect it", he said "Monday the 28th." Nothing on the 28th.
All the while I am checking my Rogers Online profile. My plan was updated the day after my order was placed, but my hardware was not. Until today the 29th. Under "upgrade my hardware" section of my Roger Online Account I now had a date when I could upgrade again July 29, 2009.

So an hour later, i went to UPS added my cell number into the "tracking reference" and BOOM! "BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED" I am now seeing that my phone is in "transit" as I type this.

So thats my story. Hopefully you can find it useful, I just had to be patient. Thats what I pass on to you.


----------



## razcalk (Jul 30, 2008)

*july 24th*

ordered on the 24th. no iphone yet. no ups listing. nothing. very sad.


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

I ordered my 16 gig black one the day they came out by phone and ordered my moms 8 gig black 2 days later I think, also by phone and hers came about 4 business days later and mine took about 7ish business days maybe a bit longer but not bad. They were already sold out of 16 gig when I ordered my moms and had the wait list thing. I am glad I ordered mine the day they came out! I hope you get your phones soon


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

razcalk said:


> ordered on the 24th. no iphone yet. no ups listing. nothing. very sad.


Well, to Rogers credit, I also ordered on the 24th and they told me 10 days. But I understand, some communication from them would be nice.

I did check my Hardware update (as mentioned above) and my HU date has also been changed to July 29, 2009.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

michaelg said:


> ...
> 
> I did check my Hardware update (as mentioned above) and my HU date has also been changed to July 29, 2009.


it'd be nice if fido had something similar on their website.
but from what i know, i have to call them in order to find out my HUP date. 

the lack of communication/updating is pretty ridiculous.
unless you order online or are willing to call them everyday, you're in the dark about where your iphone is, or if the order even went through.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

*Just ordered 5 minutes ago...*

New account, just ordered a 16GB black iPhone...

Wonder when it'll come...

 

Jim


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Has your phone arrived yet?

: )



JVRudnick said:


> New account, just ordered a 16GB black iPhone...
> 
> Wonder when it'll come...
> 
> ...


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have received mine, however I noticed in the invoice that rogers is charging me $35 activation fee, which they didn't mention when I upgraded my cellphone hardware to iPhone.


----------



## razcalk (Jul 30, 2008)

*fee*

the fee depends on how many months left you have on your contract or it may be an activation fee?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

User1 said:


> I have received mine, however I noticed in the invoice that rogers is charging me $35 activation fee, which they didn't mention when I upgraded my cellphone hardware to iPhone.


Aren't you already active? What is there to activate?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Aren't you already active? What is there to activate?


It's a standard fee, but if it wasn't mentioned, call in to get it credited back.

If you signed a contract in person, though, it's on there.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

yep im waiting.

i put in my order two days ago so im not in much of a rush, i know some people ordered much earlier and are still waiting. maybe we get lucky and get an early shipment. 

i told the fido csr to hold the activation of my 6gb plan until i get the phone, its going to be pretty close, he said that the iphone ships at latest aug 29th. so if i dont get any news by aug 25th ill just activate it so i dont risk losing the plan. anyone else on that boat?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Ordered 16 GB from Rogers on the 28th. 

Received today at 11 am, the 30th. FAST!!!


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

adagio said:


> Ordered 16 GB from Rogers on the 28th.
> 
> Received today at 11 am, the 30th. FAST!!!


fido is probably sold out. they had 8gb's but no 16s.


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

adagio said:


> Ordered 16 GB from Rogers on the 28th.
> 
> Received today at 11 am, the 30th. FAST!!!


Are you a new or upgrading customer?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

michaelg said:


> Are you a new or upgrading customer?


I'm an upgrading customer.


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

adagio said:


> I'm an upgrading customer.


Wow. I'm sure Rogers, et al, must hate these forums. Finding out you ordered one on the 28th and have it already, while people who have ordered it prior is a real **** off. I upgraded on the 24th and still have no idea, except for the fact that it seems I'm already paying for the 6GB data plan.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

michaelg said:


> Wow. I'm sure Rogers, et al, must hate these forums. Finding out you ordered one on the 28th and have it already, while people who have ordered it prior is a real **** off. I upgraded on the 24th and still have no idea, except for the fact that it seems I'm already paying for the 6GB data plan.


ah, i made sure i told the csr not to activate my 6gb plan until i get my phone. if i dont get it before aug 29th i might activate it by then but at least i wont pay a full month's service on a phone i dont have yet.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

michaelg said:


> Wow. I'm sure Rogers, et al, must hate these forums. Finding out you ordered one on the 28th and have it already, while people who have ordered it prior is a real **** off. I upgraded on the 24th and still have no idea, except for the fact that it seems I'm already paying for the 6GB data plan.


No kidding michaelg
Especially those of us who had Rogers "lose" their orders. I placed an order on July 21 that was "lost". tptptptp 
When I called to check on stock yesterday, they said they were out of stock and wouldn't ship until next week.
adagio was one of the lucky ones


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I have to admit reading this forum that I'm shocked the phone arrived so quickly.

There is a bit of a catch. My daughter and I lined up at a local dealer on July 11th. We were 3rd and 4th in line. The store only had three 16 GB, 2 black and 1 white. I opted for the white one which left my daughter sans iPhone. 

We've been harassing the dealer everyday since but still the same story, only 8 GB received. Finally, the manager there told us to call Rogers direct and let them know the situation and to give her name and store number for confirmation. It seems a bit of whining may have done the trick.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

so i just called fido to check up on my order (once again, to make sure my order was still alive and well)...

the CSR said they were still backed-up with orders and that once they receive the phone, it will be shipped the very next day. also recommended that, instead of calling back everyday to check in, that i go to UPS's website and track the delivery with my phone number (like many have suggested).

as the other CSRs have told me, August 4th is the latest date it should arrive (though it's a Civic holiday, so i'm hoping it's before then).


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

*it's finally coming!*

OMG! I just got home and checked my email. The iPhone has shipped! I'm still in shock....as my order got canceled twice..and the last time i called to check i was told wait till Aug 16. And now it's coming! Even my invisibleshield is not here yet..:love2: It shipped from Concord today and estimates delivery by tomorrow!! wow! 1 day shipping!


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

I also have received the iPhone. It arrived around 5pm this evening. I too was expecting my invisible shield to arrive first. Using my telephone number at UPS never worked for me.

Lets hope gennybeans gets theirs soon!


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

michaelg said:


> I also have received the iPhone. It arrived around 5pm this evening. I too was expecting my invisible shield to arrive first. Using my telephone number at UPS never worked for me.
> 
> Lets hope gennybeans gets theirs soon!


are you loving it???


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

What's the shipping weight that UPS uses? I ordered through Rogers retentions Tuesday morning and just checked UPS using my phone number to track. It says it shipped a package of 1.2 lbs on Tuesday. Could I miraculously get it 2 days after ordering? I ordered the white.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

PlanetTelex said:


> What's the shipping weight that UPS uses? I ordered through Rogers retentions Tuesday morning and just checked UPS using my phone number to track. It says it shipped a package of 1.2 lbs on Tuesday. Could I miraculously get it 2 days after ordering? I ordered the white.


mine says 3.00 Lbs


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

PlanetTelex said:


> What's the shipping weight that UPS uses? I ordered through Rogers retentions Tuesday morning and just checked UPS using my phone number to track. It says it shipped a package of 1.2 lbs on Tuesday. Could I miraculously get it 2 days after ordering? I ordered the white.


I have it at 1.3 lbs, so I think yer close.


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

Zer0tails said:


> are you loving it???


mos def.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

why is mine twice the weight of yours then??  sending me two? lol


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

Zer0tails said:


> why is mine twice the weight of yours then??  sending me two? lol


maybe twins?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Mine says 3 lbs.

What happened to kg?


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Mine says 3 lbs.
> 
> What happened to kg?


good to know i'm not the only one. Still strange though. Not sure if this matters but mine is the 16gb Black. what is everyone else's?


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Mine says 3 lbs.
> 
> What happened to kg?


Ya, seriously. This is the kinda thing that can bring down airplanes and space craft. But, this is UPS we are talking about.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I ordered a 16Gb Black through Rogers 1-800 on July 30th (yesterday). I will post back when I finally get it.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Zer0tails said:


> good to know i'm not the only one. Still strange though. Not sure if this matters but mine is the 16gb Black. what is everyone else's?


Mine said 2 lbs.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Mine says 3 lbs.
> 
> What happened to kg?


UPS tracking says "IN TRANSIT."

Ordered last Friday, that order glitched, re-ordered 3 days ago, on a truck now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered mine on July 21st, and I received yesterday. 
Iphone 16GB Black.

I'm experiencing syncing problems with iTunes. Can't sync calendars, address book, safari bookmarks, mail accounts...weird...

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/67692-iphone-3g-sync-issues.html


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine says out for delivery at 8.12 am in mississsauga. I'm in Oakville.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Zer0tails said:


> Mine says out for delivery at 8.12 am in mississsauga. I'm in Oakville.


exciting eh?

you'll get it before noon, I know I did when I checked in the morning...it arrived at 10:30 am


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

okay...so how do you "check" that your online order WAS properly processed and that it's in the pipeline - when you've not as yet rec'd that UPS tracking number NOR an email back from Rogers that all is well...

?

Jim


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I was going to write simply "Call Rogers" but you must mean something more complicated than what you've written.




JVRudnick said:


> okay...so how do you "check" that your online order WAS properly processed and that it's in the pipeline - when you've not as yet rec'd that UPS tracking number NOR an email back from Rogers that all is well...
> 
> ?
> 
> Jim


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

yes, sorry, I just did that - and was told because the iPhone (16 GB/Black) was TOS, that until it was rec'd by Rogers, my order would not be processed. Once the new phones are in, then the order would be processed and then I'd receive a Tracking #. Oh, the rep (like she'd know  said it'd be about 10 days till the new ones were in....BUT....she did note on my order that yes as I'd accepted that $30/6GB deal that even if my phone was NOT rec'd by the end of August, that I would still get that deal....

Makes me feel better - not a whole stinkin lot...but a bit....sigh. Oh well, that one's for my son, I'm still using my iPhone 1.1.4 and real happy with same....no need to upgrade at all for me....so he's the one doing the waiting!

))

Jim


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Bizarre.

As I noted above, I called Friday, the order was stalled when I asked about it Monday, I re-ordered Monday, got a call yesterday a.m. asking if I really wanted two 16GB black iPhone 3Gs. I said no of course. They had already shipped one, and today it's on a truck on its way to me.

I'm in Toronto, perhaps your delay is related to location??





JVRudnick said:


> yes, sorry, I just did that - and was told because the iPhone (16 GB/Black) was TOS, that until it was rec'd by Rogers, my order would not be processed. Once the new phones are in, then the order would be processed and then I'd receive a Tracking #. Oh, the rep (like she'd know  said it'd be about 10 days till the new ones were in....BUT....she did note on my order that yes as I'd accepted that $30/6GB deal that even if my phone was NOT rec'd by the end of August, that I would still get that deal....
> 
> Makes me feel better - not a whole stinkin lot...but a bit....sigh. Oh well, that one's for my son, I'm still using my iPhone 1.1.4 and real happy with same....no need to upgrade at all for me....so he's the one doing the waiting!
> 
> ...


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Bizarre.
> 
> As I noted above, I called Friday, the order was stalled when I asked about it Monday, I re-ordered Monday, got a call yesterday a.m. asking if I really wanted two 16GB black iPhone 3Gs. I said no of course. They had already shipped one, and today it's on a truck on its way to me.
> 
> I'm in Toronto, perhaps your delay is related to location??


grr, how is YOURS arriving first? =/ and i'm still waiting.

over on howardforums, one Fido customer (i don't know if he's a member here), but he has been receiving iphones like there's no tomorrow. so far, he's received three, and apparently another is on the way. 

just an example of fido's ****-ups and the likelihood that if you're a fido customer and have been waiting for a phone, it's over at his place and on it's way back to fido soon.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm special I guess.

I just received it. 4-5 business days it total. And a half dozen phone calls to fix my plan.




gennybeans said:


> grr, how is YOURS arriving first? =/ and i'm still waiting.
> 
> over on howardforums, one Fido customer (i don't know if he's a member here), but he has been receiving iphones like there's no tomorrow. so far, he's received three, and apparently another is on the way.
> 
> just an example of fido's ****-ups and the likelihood that if you're a fido customer and have been waiting for a phone, it's over at his place and on it's way back to fido soon.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

Just posted this at HoFo

Just checked UPS and mine was delivered and received by the concierge in my condo. Working for the rest of the day until I get home will kill me. 

Total time from ordering to delivery was just under 51 hours. Wow. 

I truly feel sorry for people that have been waiting 3 weeks. I guess that makes Rogers 1 for 25,000 (or however many they have sold already)in terms of providing good service. Just happy that one person is me!

Rogers CSR said it should be 3-5 days, but warned me that they are having problems and it might be 7-10.

Company: Rogers (through retentions)
Model Ordered Including Color: 16GB white
Date Ordered: July 29 9AM EST
Received Date: July 31 11:49 AM


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

gennybeans said:


> grr, how is YOURS arriving first? =/ and i'm still waiting.
> 
> over on howardforums, one Fido customer (i don't know if he's a member here), but he has been receiving iphones like there's no tomorrow. so far, he's received three, and apparently another is on the way.
> 
> just an example of fido's ****-ups and the likelihood that if you're a fido customer and have been waiting for a phone, it's over at his place and on it's way back to fido soon.


I'm sure it will arrive soon, altho it does sound like Fido is having more problems then Rogers is. I only had a 4 day wait with Rogers, even tho they said 10.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

michaelg said:


> I'm sure it will arrive soon, altho it does sound like Fido is having more problems then Rogers is. I only had a 4 day wait with Rogers, even tho they said 10.


i wonder if rogers are getting more than fido are. overall


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

BurnsWRC said:


> i wonder if rogers are getting more than fido are. overall


i was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

*another success*

Ordered mine from Rogers on Friday afternoon, arrived today. 16gb black... sweet...


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

strange. Mine still says out for delivery.  hope it's not a mistake


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

was at Costco last nite, dropped by the WirelessWave kiosk and yup, they had a 16GB/black one. bought it right there and in less'n 10 minutes walked outta the store with a new 3G.

now, I've got to 'fight' with Rogers to cancel my online order...I didn't wanna wait the 2 weeks....

anyone know, this should be easy/hard to do? never got even a confirmation of the order other than an order #....so I will call at 9 am and see...

?

Jim


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Easier than posting here--but let us know how it goes.




JVRudnick said:


> was at Costco last nite, dropped by the WirelessWave kiosk and yup, they had a 16GB/black one. bought it right there and in less'n 10 minutes walked outta the store with a new 3G.
> 
> now, I've got to 'fight' with Rogers to cancel my online order...I didn't wanna wait the 2 weeks....
> 
> ...


----------



## sigmund (Nov 15, 2005)

I just got this email now 

I ordered mine over the phone with CSR on July 24th. 




> Web Message [[email protected]]
> 
> Hello, In light of the great interest in acquiring the iPhone 3G, we are currently processing a high volume of requests. As a result, the delivery date for your iPhone 3G has been revised, and has been postponed at the latest, to August 22.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to know to THOSE that ordered their iPhone over the phone, did they use their Fido Dollars to pay for the costs.

Wondering if, the more $$$ you pay the faster you get your iPhone much like how new activations the iPhones are in stock and existing customers get the long "delay" speech.


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

*still waiting in agony!!!*

hi all new member here!

called fido & ordered a 16gb black iphone on July 25th, csr said to be shipped out on aug 4th. called July 30th to ask for tracking #, csr said the person i talked to when i ordered the phone made a mistake! my order will not ship out till the aug 29th!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So, go to a store?



mscy20 said:


> hi all new member here!
> 
> called fido & ordered a 16gb black iphone on July 25th, csr said to be shipped out on aug 4th. called July 30th to ask for tracking #, csr said the person i talked to when i ordered the phone made a mistake! my order will not ship out till the aug 29th!!!


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

*@HowEver*: once an order has been processed, you can't cancel the order. =P someone already tried that. and if it was allowed, i would've done it.



all iphones from fido are delayed. if you haven't gotten a tracking number today, the maximum wait time is now the 22nd of august (i just called and found out).


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

HowEver said:


> So, go to a store?



my location is vancouver...you know any fido store w/16gb black?


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

gennybeans said:


> *@HowEver*: once an order has been processed, you can't cancel the order. =P someone already tried that. and if it was allowed, i would've done it.
> 
> all iphones from fido are delayed. if you haven't gotten a tracking number today, the maximum wait time is now the 22nd of august (i just called and found out).


thanks gennybeans...so we r on the same boat eh!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

gosh...Rogers does make it hard to cancel an order...had to ask for same, they couldn't promise it, but I was told to simply refuse to accept the order if it showed up at my door via UPS. Just did that....hopefully, the rep I talked to is okay with that...



Jim


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> gosh...Rogers does make it hard to cancel an order...had to ask for same, they couldn't promise it, but I was told to simply refuse to accept the order if it showed up at my door via UPS. Just did that....hopefully, the rep I talked to is okay with that...
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


how does that work though?
you bought an iphone from WW while you had another on order from Rogers?
that means you committed to a 3 year contract twice on the same phone number (up until Rogers receives the phone back and cancels the order you placed with them??)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> I ordered a 16Gb Black through Rogers 1-800 on July 30th (yesterday). I will post back when I finally get it.


Got it today! Holy cow that was fast. Only two days.


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Got it today! Holy cow that was fast. Only two days.


@gmark2000

wow! that was fast! me? am still waiting! XX)


----------



## Yanik (Apr 13, 2005)

Are we seeing a clear tendency here? Rogers has phones, but not Fido? Anyone ordered from Fido (by phone, not in a store) in the past couple of weeks and got their iPhone?


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I called Rogers and ordered a 16gb white last Friday, the phone arrived on Wednesday. It was a 16gb black. I sent the phone back to Rogers on Thursday via UPS. It was received by Rogers on Friday (it really only had to travel 20 mins from my home - kinda stupid!). I was told it would take 24-48 business hours for them to process the return and cancel the phone from my account. At that point I was told I should call back on Tuesday and order a new phone. Wow! What a pain in the ass considering it was their error.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Yanik said:


> Are we seeing a clear tendency here? Rogers has phones, but not Fido? Anyone ordered from Fido (by phone, not in a store) in the past couple of weeks and got their iPhone?


The wireless wave in the PATH under BCE Place (aka Brookfield Place) had 4 8GB Fido phones on Thursday.

I also called a couple of other wireless waves this evening & they seem to have a few around - both Fido & Rogers, mostly 8GB.


----------



## relyk (Nov 15, 2005)

*Don't order online*

It's a waste of time and there's no way to tell when you'll get the phone. I ordered online from Fido (8GB) 3:30 pm EST on July 11th. It's still not here. I know, other people ordered weeks later and already have theirs. I bought my iPhone in store last week. Fido said I could just buy it in store and when the phone arrives via UPS I just refuse shipment. Once Fido gets it back they'll refund me.

The disadvantage is I have to pay for a second iPhone and then wait to be refunded. That's fine though - just a few hundred bucks temporarily out of my pocket as a lesson learned - don't trust they're online ordering system. Just because they're a multi-billion dollar corporation doesn't mean they can afford a computer/ticketing/order system that integrates and works.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

believe it or not but the UPS guy came twice but I wasn't home. 2nd time he came at an unscheduled time. Now i have to wait till tuesday, sigh.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

relyk said:


> It's a waste of time and there's no way to tell when you'll get the phone. I ordered online from Fido (8GB) 3:30 pm EST on July 11th. It's still not here. I know, other people ordered weeks later and already have theirs. I bought my iPhone in store last week. Fido said I could just buy it in store and when the phone arrives via UPS I just refuse shipment. Once Fido gets it back they'll refund me.
> 
> The disadvantage is I have to pay for a second iPhone and then wait to be refunded. That's fine though - just a few hundred bucks temporarily out of my pocket as a lesson learned - don't trust they're online ordering system. Just because they're a multi-billion dollar corporation doesn't mean they can afford a computer/ticketing/order system that integrates and works.


doesn't that mean right now you have two iphones on one account (one number)? 

if this is possible, i don't see why CSRs aren't allowing people with lost iphones (believe it or not) to order a second one?


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

i still have no iphone


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

oh wow i am speechless now. Received the package from UPS today, when I opened it, there is the iphone box but no iphone?!  what do i do??


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

Zer0tails said:


> oh wow i am speechless now. Received the package from UPS today, when I opened it, there is the iphone box but no iphone?!  what do i do??


wow. now that's an interesting ****-up i thought i'd never see.
call fido and raise hell.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

I called Rogers and let them know this was ridiculous. They apologized but can't do anything until they finish conducting an investigation to find the iphone. Honestly, i don't know how successful at recovering the phone but in any case, I will not allow them to charge me for something I never received.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm currently waiting for a "tracer" on a "lost" iPhone delivery .. it went out for delivery last thursday AM and hasn't been sen since. They told me it would take up to 8 working days for the trace to finish and nothing can be done until then.

The saga continues ...


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I'm currently waiting for a "tracer" on a "lost" iPhone delivery .. it went out for delivery last thursday AM and hasn't been sen since. They told me it would take up to 8 working days for the trace to finish and nothing can be done until then.
> 
> The saga continues ...


I was told 8 days as well. I just find it completely ridiculous to be sent an empty box.


----------



## jimmyjjames (Jul 27, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> oh wow i am speechless now. Received the package from UPS today, when I opened it, there is the iphone box but no iphone?!  what do i do??


Wow, that bites. I wonder if there is something fishy going on at their warehouse. I have received two phones now that are not iPhones, both times Fido had on record that the phone that was sent was an iPhone. It will be a month next Monday and I will have been charged for two phones and not received a single phone that I ordered. 

I feel for you though, at least I received a box with something in it. I hope it all gets resolved


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

Man, this seems to be a huge widespread problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> I was told 8 days as well. I just find it completely ridiculous to be sent an empty box.


Sounds to me like there may be a lot of UPS employees with shiny new iPhones ... hopefully if they ever find mine I also don't get an empty box. They are trying to start my "plan" as of Aug 2, which I will not allow them to do since they haven't gotten an iPhone in my hands yet. I spoke with a Roger rep about this yesterday as when I called for an update the rep told me that my plan was already activated. The rep couldn't do anything about it but promised to forward it to someone who can ... we'll see how this works out I suppose, but if they don't reverse this lunacy they will not be happy to have me as a customer until they correct their evil ways.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah. I wish Apple sold the iPhones. I reckon I would not have had this problem if they were handling the sales. And if it did, they would remedy the situation quickly, and ensure I got my phone and take care of any issues and not tell me to wait for 8 days.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

wow, at this point i'm incredibly frustrated. 
not only because of how much fido customers have been shafted, but now it's UPS.

i could write a 20-page essay on how terrible their service is...it's just incredibly absurd (i experienced the exact same thing when i ordered the iPoT). anyway, after being told that it wasn't at the hub up in Concord (even though my tracking page stated otherwise and has apparently been there since 6:32AM)--as of 9:11PM it has received a "destination scan". i'm glad it took almost 15hrs for them to scan a measely iphone.


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

*pure unadulterated BS...*

...buying an iPhone from any other place other than apple or an authorized reseller
(shaking head in disapproval).

AND to get it from (gasp) Rogers? Talk about adding insult to injury - now if ever there's a business model built on crap....LOL

hey, the iphone looks way trick but w/out a killer data plan and rock-solid service then I'll pass...picture this - imagine being married to Selma Hayek, time for the honeymoon, but oh crap, drunk driver comes along, get into a massive MVA, she recovers just fine but you end up a quad and now can only be content to love your woman from a distance - yeah right XX)

hey, I'm not comin down on y'all 'in the wait' here but really, could anything else be expected from dealing with Rogers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got of the phone with Rogers about my order .. sure enough I am paying for the higher rates and data package, etc, as of August 2nd, and they said they can't do anything about it at all. Not a happy camper. They also didn't have any updates on the trace for my missing iPhone. When I asked why they have already upgraded my package (and been billed for it!) before I even received or activated the phone, why I can't cancel and go pick one up from the local that's a 5 minute walk away, and what they were going to do about crediting me back for all the service I'm paying for that I can't get due to isues beyond my control all I got was 10 seconds of dead air, followed by a blanket statement telling me that I would have to take that up with customer service, but that they also wouldn't be able to do anything until I actually have the iPhone in hand and have activated it, sigh. They won't even let me cancel my order.

In other words ... pay us now, and we don't really care. it's UPSes fault you don't have the phone and we're not taking responsibility for it.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Just got of the phone with Rogers about my order .. sure enough I am paying for the higher rates and data package, etc, as of August 2nd, and they said they can't do anything about it at all. Not a happy camper. They also didn't have any updates on the trace for my missing iPhone. When I asked why they have already upgraded my package (and been billed for it!) before I even received or activated the phone, why I can't cancel and go pick one up from the local that's a 5 minute walk away, and what they were going to do about crediting me back for all the service I'm paying for that I can't get due to isues beyond my control all I got was 10 seconds of dead air, followed by a blanket statement telling me that I would have to take that up with customer service, but that they also wouldn't be able to do anything until I actually have the iPhone in hand and have activated it, sigh. They won't even let me cancel my order.
> 
> In other words ... pay us now, and we don't really care. it's UPSes fault you don't have the phone and we're not taking responsibility for it.


It's been a terrible experience with Rogers. Today I went to a FIDO store and picked up a 16GB iphone, easy and simple. Once Rogers have finished tracing my iphone I will tell them politely that after the nightmare few weeks of dealing with them, I want to cancel my account and no please don't send me another iphone again. 

Their "We can't do anything schtick" and here let me transfer you.. like a game.. has lost them a customer. Probably insignificant as I don't have a hundred dollar plan..but one lil guy has just stuck it to them. I'm rollin with the fido dawg now


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

After being sent the wrong phone, sending it back, waiting for the return to be processed, calling back and order a new phone on Tuesday, the correct phone arrived today. I'm not sure why there have been so many problems!


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

finally.
picking up my iphone tomorrow morning at the UPS hub in north york.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

put in my order end of July but i havent heard anything yet. No email or confirmation. At this point im not expecting a nice early arrival surprise. With what im reading regarding fido phone orders, it will probably arrive at the latest date (aug 29th).

mehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## biggyk (Jun 12, 2007)

I ordered mine aug 5th, maybe I could see it late next week? 

I hate that Fido/Rogers chose UPS. They are the worst express currier I have ever seen. Should have went it Fedex. Ups makes you sign and most peope are at work when they come. Means you have to drive all across the city to a depot.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Your problem is that they make you sign for a package?

Would you rather they left it at your doorstep?

Then again, some of us live near a slew of courier depots (which has its disadvantages, but picking up packages isn't one of them).

Some people can also have packages delivered to work.



biggyk said:


> I ordered mine aug 5th, maybe I could see it late next week?
> 
> I hate that Fido/Rogers chose UPS. They are the worst express currier I have ever seen. Should have went it Fedex. Ups makes you sign and most peope are at work when they come. Means you have to drive all across the city to a depot.


----------



## biggyk (Jun 12, 2007)

Fido will not let me change the shipping address and that's sort of why I have a problem, not so much the signing part. You must agree, ups is not the brightest people in the industry.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

biggyk said:


> Fido will not let me change the shipping address and that's sort of why I have a problem, not so much the signing part. You must agree, ups is not the brightest people in the industry.


I despise UPS for their border customs and brokerage evil. They hire themselves for border duties, and send you the exorbitant fee. I refuse to deal with any company or individual that wants to ship to me from the US or abroad via UPS.

USPS though is great, as they hand over to Canada Post, with a maximum fee of $5 or $8 plus taxes.

Back to UPS Canada: I've got no beef with them, within Canada.


----------



## biggyk (Jun 12, 2007)

Wel i hope to see it next weekend sometime.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got my phone on Friday. Actually bought it in Calgary even though I live in Ottawa. I got to keep my $20 - 200 minutes plan. Total is $81.87 per month for 200 mins / 6gb data / VVM Value Pack including taxes.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

biggyk said:


> Fido will not let me change the shipping address and that's sort of why I have a problem, not so much the signing part. You must agree, ups is not the brightest people in the industry.


once UPS has made one delivery attempt, they will allow you to change your address. this is because the original agreement between the shipper (Fido/Rogers) and UPS was to have the iPhone sent to the address you specified when ordering (or on your account). so they have to fulfill that agreement.

with that said, i am in no way in support of the way UPS operates. not once have i ordered from them and have things gone smoothly. they seem to successfully **** up every single shipment i've gotten through them. i'd take canada post over UPS anyday.


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

just called fido cs today, and they said that my order has been processed aug 8. I ordered a 16 gig black thru phone. so maybe it's coming next week? I tried tracking it @ ups using my cel# but nothing shows up.


----------



## andy_tok (Aug 14, 2008)

mscy20 said:


> just called fido cs today, and they said that my order has been processed aug 8. I ordered a 16 gig black thru phone. so maybe it's coming next week? I tried tracking it @ ups using my cel# but nothing shows up.


when did you place ur order? they just told me the maximum delivery date is 29th, nothing else to be sure of .


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

i ordered july 25.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i signed up as a new rogers customer yesterday over the phone and they shipped it this morning, i have the UPS tracking number...

16gb black

new activation...

perhaps people who are already customers have to wait!?

not sure, unles you guys are waiting for fido?

C


----------



## andy_tok (Aug 14, 2008)

ordered iPhone 16gb blk on Aug 13th, received this morning. I didn't expect to get it this early since the sales rep told me the estimated delivery date would be aug 29th. this is totally ahead of my schedule, haven't ordered and cases yet. besides, i was told that i would be receiving a confirmation email before the item is sent out, but no sign of confirmation showed up until today.
well, i don't want to blame fido for this, but i hope that they could be a little more consistent...


----------



## andy_tok (Aug 14, 2008)

editosted twice...sorry


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

I ordered over the phone with Fido on Aus 13th, told latest I would receive phone was Sept 4th.

Phoned the next day to be told I would receive on or before Aug 27th.

Phones Aug 18th (after nearly an hour on hold!) to be told the phone had not shipped and would ship on or before Aug 29th.

Received today from UPS with a completely different tracking number than my phone number and no notification from Fido (not that I am complaining!). Also, on packing slip, it says the shipping date was Aug 18th, the day the CSR told me it still hadn't shipped.

Bottom line: Very random.


----------

